# 650 h1 motor swap



## cookster500

i have a 08 650 h1 and the motor needs work and will cost more than i wanna spend. i know a guy that has a brute force 650 v-twin motor, not sure what year. but i need to know it the brute 650 motor will bolt up to my bike?


----------



## Roboquad

I know the heads of a 650 and 750 same year will have the same bolt patterns, and I believe the H1 is a bruit motor. the problem is in the harness and charging systems. how much work is in yours. top end or entire build?


----------



## cookster500

entire build from what the guy told me


----------



## greenkitty7

H1 is a single cylinder hemispherical head motor. Arctic cat makes that motor not Kawi. The older 650 vtwins were kawi motors and were the same as the prairies.


----------



## z24guy

So what greenkitty is trying to say is that it will not fit. H1=single cylinder


----------



## Roboquad

greenkitty7 said:


> H1 is a single cylinder hemispherical head motor. Arctic cat makes that motor not Kawi. The older 650 vtwins were kawi motors and were the same as the prairies.


my bad :thinking:thinking of the bruit motor...guess you have your answer....


----------

